

Unique Hardware and Software IDs in Linux - mef
http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/ids.html

======
brugidou
Very cool. We use the "smallest" NIC Mac address at the moment since we
generally don't replace NICs much and the dmi info is often bogus.

Didn't know about the dbus thing. Will check it out!

------
pinko
This is extraordinarily helpful information, difficult to find in one place
elsewhere. Thank you!

